# I'm seeing SPOTS!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Malibu eating out of the feeder, I clipped her top but left her belly fur so when I put her jacket on her, her belly is warm as well :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is pretty!!! I just love moon spots  Don't some lookin at me when she disappears ........


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool:  <-- thats all I got to say! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks both of you! I love her to, she is so sweet and calm.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep she sure is spotted! Beautiful little doe.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute,and shes pretty to.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She's just soooooo beautiful- if you get tired of those gosh awfully gaudy spots, I might be persuaded to take her off your hands- Yup- it would be hard but I would do that-lol


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol how cool is she! Very pretty girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately spotty! Beatiful lil' girl too!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! She's just so beautiful! We should make a spotty goats club! :greengrin: :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Of course color isn't EVERYTHING. How shallow would I be if I just saw COLOR, racist too. :slapfloor:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Thanks everyone! Of course color isn't EVERYTHING. How shallow would I be if I just saw COLOR, racist too. :slapfloor:


LOL to one of our moms it was, she is black and she had a white kid, she DID NOT want that white kid :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, poor baby!! Being shoved out by their own mother because they are white. :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL thats what I thought. She loves her two other kids, who happen to be black :roll: We named the white guy a real original name, ****** :lol:


----------

